
YouTube says it will recommend fewer videos about conspiracy theories - sheldor
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/25/18197301/youtube-algorithm-conspiracy-theories-misinformation
======
skilled
Such as the conspiracy that the YouTube algorithm is rigged in favor of large
organizations and brainwash media? Oh, wait... that's not a conspiracy. Oh,
the irony!

------
Apocryphon
Well...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19005560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19005560)

------
sheldor
I think it's a nice step forward. People with less education can be severely
harmed by conspiracy theories.

~~~
zimpenfish
Everyone can be harmed by conspiracy theories. Some of the smartest people in
the world have believed the stupidest nonsense about conspiracies.

